# Kein Sourcefolder



## majandrah (16. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei identische Projekte (siehe Screenshot). Das erste Projekt hat einen Sourcefolder wo die ganze Libraries schön drin sind. Das zweite leider nicht  Wie kann ich das zweite Projekt so einstellen, dass es wie beim ersten ist?

Screenshot ist angehängt.





Vielen Dank!


----------



## SlaterB (16. Aug 2011)

dort:


----------



## Wildcard (16. Aug 2011)

Sieht aus als ob da unten eine Maven POM dran hängt. Also einfach m2eclipse installieren, sofern noch nicht geschehen und dann Rechtsklick aufs Projekt -> Configure -> Convert to maven project.


----------

